# Total Disrespect



## hpclub1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 8, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?



Is that humor or a serious question?


----------



## hpclub1000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Is that humor or a serious question?



ha ha ha it's poor humour but I was mildly irritated...


----------



## mograph (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you help with the washing?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think to make that decision we need a picture of GF.


----------



## HammockRider (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't that violate the "clothesline theory" of Wing Chun?


----------



## bully (Nov 8, 2011)

You know the rules, pics or out.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know... this is a tough call, but I will say you need to nip this in the bud, or next she'll be using your long pole to get frisbees off the roof and your baat jam do to slice onions.


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 8, 2011)

Dude.

Dress the Dummy up in Her Clothes.
Then Beat the Snot out of the thing!
Preferable, make Her Watch.


----------



## hpclub1000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.  After a stern talking to Ive decided to let her stay as long as she gives it a good polishing.


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2011)

I used to get worked up about things, but I've been married now for almost 18 years and I've found that there is very little I won't forgive if nudity and a few beers are involved.  But that's just me.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 9, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> Thanks guys. After a stern talking to Ive decided to let her stay as long as she gives it a good polishing.




Does this mean you're not posting a picture?


----------



## geezer (Nov 9, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> Ive decided to let her stay as long as she *gives it a good polishing.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You are talking about the dummy, right?


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2011)

geezer said:


> hpclub1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive decided to let her stay as long as she *gives it a good polishing.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wtxs (Nov 9, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?



I say keep her, it takes too much rime and energy to break in a new one. 

Ever though of getting her "WET" and drape her over the wooden dummy? :wink2:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 9, 2011)

Now I wasn't go there, for the depths of double-entendre-land await he who starts down that slippery slope :lol:.


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Now I wasn't go there, for the depths of double-entendre-land await he who starts down that slippery slope :lol:.


What kind of slope are you starting down?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 1, 2011)

You know what I would do? During the night when she's asleep, I would put the dummy angled over her side of the bed, with a hockey mask attached to it. So when she wakes up, all she will see is the vengeance of the dummy. She will respect it a bit more after that, guaranteed...


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 1, 2011)

KamonGuy2 said:


> You know what I would do? During the night when she's asleep, I would put the dummy angled over her side of the bed, with a hockey mask attached to it. So when she wakes up, all she will see is the vengeance of the dummy. She will respect it a bit more after that, guaranteed...


...This is not Television


----------



## Thesemindz (Dec 6, 2011)

There's a sticky hands joke in this thread somewhere, I'm just sure of it.


-Rob


----------



## Omar B (Dec 6, 2011)

One word answer to her never doing it again, "gasoline."  Of course, this all depends on how much you actually like her.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Dec 6, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> Thanks guys.  After a stern talking to Ive decided to let her stay as long as she gives it a good polishing.



giggity.


----------



## graychuan (Dec 9, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?



Its hard to find a woman(who doesn't actually study WC) to accept the Muk Jong as a permanent fixture of household furniture. Allowing for laundry allows for a wooden man to be in my living room. Let it be. Happy wife, happy life. Married 6 years and counting....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?


Like a wet sock!


----------



## boothdos (Dec 11, 2011)

I would not based solely on that. She could possibly not realized she was having a low regard for what you stand for, train for, as well as believe in. You will find that significant others at times simply don't think things out before doing certain things. Now if your girlfriend did that in combination of other things she did that were also disrespectful towards you, then you have food for thought my man.


----------



## sifupr (Dec 17, 2011)

hpclub1000 said:


> With the colder weather coming my girlfriend decided to drape some of our washing over my wooden dummy.  Should I dump her?



Mere mortals don't understand. Forgive her. :uhyeah:


----------



## swivel63 (Dec 29, 2011)

and a joke about their long pole.


----------

